
Meeting 150 Venture Capital Investors in just 100 days - uljan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-ive-learned-after-meeting-150-venture-capital-investors-sharka
======
uljan
My two cents on the experience I had meeting with Venture Capital Investors!

